# Front End Loader & front mount snowblower



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can mount a FEL on my L5030 without removing the sub-frame of the front mount snowblower. Both attachments are Kubota.


----------



## SCPOret (Oct 24, 2009)

send me a note at [email protected] and I'll look at the mounts for the L2195A snow blower and the FEL that goes with the tractor and see if you can do it.


----------

